# Billings



## capflyfish (Jun 21, 2009)

Any info from any stake?

Q

Open

Derby


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Open

1st. 1-2-3-4-6-8-9-10-11-12-15-16+17-18-21-23+24+27-28-29-30-32-33-34-35-37+43-48+50-51+52-53-55-56

2nd 2-3-4-8-9-11-15-17-18-21-24-25-28-29-32-34-35-48-51-52-53-55


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Q

1-11
2-2
3-13
4-9
Rj-12
J-3-6-8-10


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

DeWitt Boice said:


> Open
> 
> 1st. 1-2-3-4-6-8-9-10-11-12-15-16+17-18-21-23+24+27-28-29-30-32-33-34-35-37+43-48+50-51+52-53-55-56
> 
> 2nd 2-3-4-8-9-11-15-17-18-21-24-25-28-29-32-34-35-48-51-52-53-55


Hi Dewitt, thanks for posting the call backs but I don't understand the difference between the + and - between the numbers.For example does 35-48 include all numbers between 35 and 48. Now that I look at both series it looks like 37+43 means includes all dogs between 37 and 43 including 37 and 43, while the - separates individual dogs.

John


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

The difference between -+ is my fat fingers & I'm not going back to change it


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

DeWitt Boice said:


> The difference between -+ is my fat fingers & I'm not going back to change it


Gotta love BlackBerry's lol.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

​How are you and Tom doing?


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Am 1st series callbacks

1-2-4-6-9-11-12-13-15-16-17-18-19-21-22-24-25-27-29-31-32-33-35-37-38-39


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Open 4th series
2-3-8-9-17-18-21-24-25-28-32-34-50-51-53-55


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Am has 3 left in 2nd. I don't know w hich 3
1-2-4-6-9-11-15-16-19-22-24-29-31-33


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I am told that Dee Boice won the Amateur with Pacer. Do not know any other placements. Congratulations to Dee and Pacer!


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Glenda and Billie got 3rd in the AM


----------



## Red Coyote (Dec 24, 2007)

Open

Cash---Totten
Fizz----Gunzer
Guide--Scott
Pacer--Boice

Thanks to everyone at the trial. Great help, great dogs and a good time.

Jeff


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Pretty good weekend for Dee and Pacer


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

dr_dog_guy said:


> Glenda and Billie got 3rd in the AM


Good deal!


----------



## DaveHare (Sep 17, 2011)

Ted Shih said:


> Pretty good weekend for Dee and Pacer


 Dee,Congrats on a great weekend with Pacer.
Dave Hare


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Congratulations to Glenda and Billie.


----------

